# Dawson co.



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 8, 2013)

Well how's  it going for all you other hunters in Dawson co. I just cant seem to get a shaft in jack this year. I have seen tons of hog sign but no hog. I seen a big black hog ran over on steve tate this past week. But deer are just not showing up for me. My foodplot should be good in nov. I think.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Oct 8, 2013)

Been seeing a good many deer.Shot one doe.Only been a few times.I seen that hog your talking about its stinken now.Alot of hogs up on burnt mtn


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 24, 2013)

Anybody hunting Dawson forrest this week? My uncle killed a decent 8 this morning 152 lbs aged at 3 1/2, he said his deer and a 9 point were the only deer killed and a few hogs as of lunchtime


----------



## 2-shot (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice buck


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 28, 2013)

congrats to your uncle, I hunted a couple of hunt on dawson forest this weekend with no luck at all. Did see a few scrapes and rubs which is a good sign


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok y'all what y'all been seeing or not seeing? I almost had an encounter with a buck don't think my scion would have recovered from that encounter. LOL. I haven't seen a lot of scrapes or rubs. Haven't seen any white or red oak acorns in my area either. Planted a food plot it's about 3-5" high now, Rape greens, Sugar Beets, and lots of other goodies. They haven't touched it yet that I have noticed. Got squirrels, turkeys, doves, turtles, and other small critters on trail cam but that's about it. Couple weeks ago had several does, 2 fawns, several small bucks. Now nothing. We should be in Pre-Rut shouldn't we? Rut in this area usually hits mid-Nov or it has past 3 years that I've paid attention. Anyways, let me hear your thoughts and ideas about what's going on in Dawson County.
Thanks Y'all


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 29, 2013)

Huntress not sure which part of the county you hunt, But I am 2 miles or so from the check station and I am starting to see scrapes and a few rubs. so I think the prerut is on for sure. I hope the week of 18th to the 22nd. is good. I am on vacation that week.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Nov 3, 2013)

Bowhunter, thanks for the reply! . All activity on trail cams, several different locations in the county are at night still. Only Turkeys and squirrels during the day. Not seeing very much rutting activity as of yet. Not having any acorns is defiantly making it a different kind of hunting season this year. Going to try again in the morning. Happy Hunting Y'all.  Let keep each other informed. I'll post again tomorrow evening.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 4, 2013)

I have been up here since 98 and never seen it this slow, just no movement at all.


----------



## jimboknows (Nov 6, 2013)

lack of acorns is remarkable for our lease, we have 1500 acres of primarily hardwoods and very few acorns...usually this time of year it is like walking on marbles.  all 4 deer harvested so far had nothing but greens in their stomachs...find area between greenery and bedding area.
Way fewer bucks on cameras this year compared to recent years.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Nov 7, 2013)

Checked all the trail cams today. Noticed that the does and smaller bucks and yearlings came out earlier than usual tonight in the green fields (could be a great sign). Found a brand new great rub on tree close to food plot. Looks like they may be finally getting ready to get things started. Hoping for a great weekend. I'll post pictures tomorrow. Let me know when y'all see signs of chasing, scrapes, rubs and all kinds of great activity! Thanks Guys!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 7, 2013)

whitetailhuntress21 said:


> Checked all the trail cams today. Noticed that the does and smaller bucks and yearlings came out earlier than usual tonight in the green fields (could be a great sign). Found a brand new great rub on tree close to food plot. Looks like they may be finally getting ready to get things started. Hoping for a great weekend. I'll post pictures tomorrow. Let me know when y'all see signs of chasing, scrapes, rubs and all kinds of great activity! Thanks Guys!!



Thx for the update.  I plan to hunt all day Saturday.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hope y'all can see the rub. Sorry about the picture quality.  I took it with my iphone.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Nov 8, 2013)

whitetailhuntress21 said:


> Hope y'all can see the rub. Sorry about the picture quality.  I took it with my iphone.



No idea why the picture is sideways! Sorry guys!


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Small Buck 6 point*

Husband killed small 6 point Buck this morning. Hocks are dark and smelly. Horns are polished really well. Getting time for the big boys to show up.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 9, 2013)

That'll eat good congrats.  Everyone is seeing small bucks in Lumpkin cty.  They were chasing and sparring this morning.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Bears.....*

Alright guys any guesses on weights here? It's 3 different Bears. Best I can figure a female cub in one picture and I know it's a male in the other picture. Sorry about my last post. I didn't post it. Got hacked had to change things around for security. I'm not the type to post such things. Good Luck to those hunting on the WMA tomorrow. Happy Hunting!


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 12, 2013)

I think that's mamma and her two cubs in the first pic.  Mamma is fat.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Nov 12, 2013)

*bears*



PappyHoel said:


> I think that's mamma and her two cubs in the first pic.  Mamma is fat.



actually the bottom picture is a male I have other pictures of him showing his maleness. LOL. the top picture is Mama and Baby.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 12, 2013)

225 lbs. My Dawsonville club is seeing no deer at all. Even called me to come coon hunt to try and get em stirred up. Course my good dog died and I couldn't help em out. I did however get a pic of a pretty good one killed this week in south end of co. Talked to a buddy that's been coon hunting a bunch on dawson forest. Said he's walked miles this last week. Hardly any buck sign at all.. In spots that usually have it. May be a slow hunt.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 12, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> 225 lbs. My Dawsonville club is seeing no deer at all. Even called me to come coon hunt to try and get em stirred up. Course my good dog died and I couldn't help em out. I did however get a pic of a pretty good one killed this week in south end of co. Talked to a buddy that's been coon hunting a bunch on dawson forest. Said he's walked miles this last week. Hardly any buck sign at all.. In spots that usually have it. May be a slow hunt.



Same thing in south Lumpkin, no buck sign.  It's strange.  I walked a beautiful hardwood creek bottom at the club yesterday.  Not a single acorn anywhere.  It's the craziest thing ever.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 13, 2013)

Well I am off all next week, I hope things change a little, they are hitting my food plot pretty good this last week. freaking yotes everywhere


----------



## whitetailhuntress21 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wma*

Anybody been hunting the WMA since it opened today? Everything was super quiet where I was. No shots heard and I didn't see anything of interest.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 13, 2013)

whitetailhuntress21 said:


> Anybody been hunting the WMA since it opened today? Everything was super quiet where I was. No shots heard and I didn't see anything of interest.



They have a live from the tree thread going.  I don't think they saw a lot today.  Have you found any rubs or scrapes?


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 13, 2013)

Might as well make yellow acorns legal up here.........


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 13, 2013)

You mean they ain't?


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 24, 2013)

*Dawson report*

Any reports from today? Lots of shooting this morning at first light, then it died. Didn't see a thing all day.

Bucks starting rub...finally!


----------



## cetaws6 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just started to see some rubs around me this weekend have jumped 2 bucks going out on the main rd. Seen one Saturday morning was a buck and he was moving to fast to do anything. Crazy thing I haven't seen a doe yet


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hunting behind the house today have not seen a deer yet.Just a few turkeys


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 25, 2013)

I was off all last week seen just a couple deer, 1 lousey 6 pointer under my stand was the highlights of the week. maybe this weekend will pay off. good luck fellas


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 26, 2013)

Yall know how many was killed on the Forest last hunt don't ya??? A whopping 3. Never have I ever saw only 3 killed on that hunt. Usually a rut hunt. Maybe we ain't gonna see no real rut this yr.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Nov 26, 2013)

Im going behind the house in the morning just hope to see some chasing.I will let yall know.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Nov 27, 2013)

To windy for me


----------



## 2-shot (Nov 27, 2013)

Them 3 killed on the forest were the only ones left after last yr's massacre


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 27, 2013)

I rode around huntin this eve. Er I mean rode around through dawson co. Saw none.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Nov 28, 2013)

So far spike and small buck chasing some does.No big ones yet


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't figure em out. The does are in groups like they usually are in late Jan. Its odd. In north Forsyth anyhow.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Nov 29, 2013)

Usually there chasing like crazy this week.As I type spike is behind me first thing I've saw this mornin.Been strange here this year IDK


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 29, 2013)

Y'all better be in the woods rut is on now!


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hunters safety course is going to be hosted at Sunny Side Church  2510 east cherokee dr Woodstock Ga. It is this Saturday December 7th and will be starting at 8AM and end at 5PM Lunch will be provided by Sunnyside Church. You can get your study material at Excalibur arms. 3800 Holly Springs PRKWY. Canton Ga. All ages are welcome!


----------

